# MX-ES USB Drive by Mach Xtreme Error 22



## cmbaker82 (Mar 14, 2015)

I am trying to install FreeBSD 9.3 also tried 10.1 to an mx-ex 8gb flash drive. Here is a link to the specifications: http://mx-technology.com/h5/en/flash2.php?sid=38
It is a usb3 device, but plugged into usb2 ports.

If I go to the shell and unplug the device then plug it back in here are the errors I get (partial, some scroll off screen):

```
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Read(10). CDB: 28 00 00 ee 4f ff 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status Check Condition
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:21,0 (Logical block address out of range)
```
and then it repeats the same error, I think I saw some flash by that said Write() instead of Read(10) during one of my attempts.

I have tried reinitializing the disk using windows disk manager which seemed to work fine. Drive behaves as expected in my windows machines. 
This has happened both on a Dell R610 and a HP touchsmart tx2 laptop.  The dell R610 works with FreeBSD except for this memory stick.


----------



## cmbaker82 (Mar 14, 2015)

Same error on 11.0-Current


----------



## cmbaker82 (Mar 14, 2015)

Also I am able to install CentOS Linux onto the USB drive without a problem so I think it is something related to how FreeBSD is interacting with the USB drive
If I drop to shell during installation I can get the following information:

```
camcontrol inquiry da1:
pass3: <MX MXUB3SES-8GB 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-6 device
pass3: Serial Number 000000000000000133
pass3: 40.000MB/s transfers

dmesg | grep ^da1
da1: at umass-sim1 bus 1 scbus 4 target 0 lun 0
da1: <MX MXUB3SES-8GB 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-6 device
da1: Serial Number 000000000000000133
da1: 40.000MB/s transfers
da1: 7626MB (15618048 512 byte secotrs: 255H 63S/T 972C)
da1: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
```
Seems similar, but different quirks to this bug: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=194062

If from shell before trying to install I do a `sysctl kern.cam.da.1.minimum_cmd_size=16` then I am able to get farther showing the "please review the disk setup" screen, and instead of giving read errors it gives the following error after hitting commit:

```
write(16). cdb: 8a 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00
cam status: ccb request completed with an error
error 5, retries exhausted
```


----------



## cmbaker82 (Mar 16, 2015)

Would anyone have any suggestions, or should I submit a bug report for this?

Thank you.


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 17, 2015)

The bug report wouldn't hurt.  You can post the details like this [PR]123456[/PR] and it will display properly along with hopefully being of use to someone with the same issue.


----------



## cmbaker82 (Mar 17, 2015)

I've submitted a bug report for this: PR 198647


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks! I noticed the PR said the quirk was added for the device and is scheduled for MFC.  Good to see things resolved.


----------

